

Amazon Underground - mopatches
https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1003016361&ref_=&ref_=mas_undrgrnd_SWMS

======
wkdown
Typical "You are the product" disclaimer

------
curiousphil
Very interesting. I wonder how they will monetize this, or if it will simply
be to get more people in the Prime ecosystem.

